# CROSS BOW



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

I was wondering what it takes to shoot and cross bow and what the steps are. Me and my brothers all shoot with bows but my dad hurt his shoulder a few years back so he sits out the archery and we being dedicated hunters hunt the othere two seasons with him. want to get him out there with a croos bow to injoy that time of year again.


----------



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry for spelling I did it on my phone.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the info you need,,good luck.

Hunters with disabilities
Utah Admin. Rule R657-12
Utah provides special hunting accommodations for people with disabilities. These accommodations include the opportunity to hunt with a companion, use a crossbow, hunt from a vehicle, use a draw lock and use a scope on archery equipment or a muzzleloader.
Hunters with disabilities may also apply for an extension to their season if they have a 2010 big game hunting permit in their possession and they meet certain criteria.
This year, the length of the season extension may be affected by the shorter general any legal weapon (rifle) deer season. The Utah Wildlife Board will examine this issue in early 2010.
To learn more about hunting accommodations for people with disabilities, please visit wildlife.utah.gov/disabled/hunting.html, wildlife.utah.gov/rules (see Utah Admin. Rule R657-12) or call any Division office.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good info Goofy Elk. I'd bet Coyoteslayer could help you out too. I'm sure he's well-versed on this stuff.


----------

